# African Land Snail problem



## Desmosedici (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi All

Ive got an african land snail and from the little research ive done im pretty sure its a fulica.

Just before new year 2010 we noticed that geraldine had...not moved for a while so we got her out and checked and there was kind of a mucus type layer between her and the outside world and we thought she had passed away so I jumped online and did some research and apparently this can mean either death or hibernation trouble is apparently we wont know which until she either wakes up in several months or...doesnt...we dont want to assume shes dead and bury her in case shes hibernating and wakes up

HELP!! how can we tell for sure!??


----------



## Abi-snail (Mar 2, 2010)

*Hibernation?*

Not sure hibernation's a good idea. Could suggest the conditions are not right. What's the temperature like? Do you use a heat pad or anything like that? Has it got too dry? You might like to try giving the snail a bath/ shower with warmish (NOT hot) water. This should wash away the calcium deposit door and reveal if you snail is alive and bring them back round if they're just dormant (hibernating). I found that when my old snails died the fleshy part inside the shell became slack/ relaxed and gooey... it was then pretty obvious they had died. This is just my personal experience. What do other people think?


----------



## Desmosedici (Jun 11, 2009)

soudns good abi temperature is what ive read is spot on i dont use a heat pad as ive been told not to and its humid enough for her. ill try bathing her and see what happens thanks


----------



## Lego (Jun 22, 2009)

The bath thing should do the trick if she's hibernating, it worked for ours. I was told that you'll know if they're dead by the smell


----------



## Lee2211 (Jan 28, 2010)

It's not dead.
She's hibernating. Clean out the tank, make it warmer or colder, they prefer 20-25*C and give her a warm bath and put out some new food and she'll wake up.


----------



## Desmosedici (Jun 11, 2009)

you sound very confident..good stuff  what food do you think will bring her round best?


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

You can tell when they're dead, when they smell like...well..a dead thing.

Bath her in warmish water (not hot, just not cold), and keep their tank somewhere warmer (or think about a heatmat perhaps). If she comes back to life, you know it was hibernation. If a horrible smell starts to come from her, she's dead.


----------



## Lee2211 (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm not sure abot that really.
I know they are very fond of sweet potatoe. 
But keep bathing her every day until she comes out, have patience. 
Keep changing the food, and the substrate as you would if she was awake. 
Good luck.


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

As everyone has already said, when they seal themselves in like that they are hibernating. generaly if they die, they just die, they don't seal themselves in first, unless they die while already in hibernation. tank probably got a bit too hot, cold or dry. a good soak in a shallow tray of warm water will bring "her" round, meanwhile, check the temp of the tank, probably boost the humidity a bit, put in some fresh food and everything should be back to normal soon.


----------



## Lee2211 (Jan 28, 2010)

How is she getting on? Has she come out yet?


----------

